# best place to buy cheap warhammer?



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

i was just wondering where people buy there warhammer from?

for me:http://www.giftsforgeeks.org.uk/ 25% off with good P&P i guess.

and of course ebay if your lucky:biggrin:

what about you guys??


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

I've just recently switched to gifts for geeks after finding it. They were the cheapest I could find even with P&P. Should be receiving my necrons tomorrow as Royal Mail wouldn't take them, but they bought a Dhl delivery for me free so I'm happy.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

i get alot of stuff of friends, and vice versa. because most of us have at least 2 armies, we can swap various models with each other, or buy them. 
or you could get friendly with a member of your ocal GW and see if you can get discounts. its worked for me with several other shops :taking advantage of the working class cyclops:


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

The independant stockist in Felixstowe, Wizard Workshop. 

Go collect and it's about 20% cheaper than GW.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

don't know if i'm allowed to say this as i'm kind of advertising but here goes, gifts for geeks is not always cheaper as they charge full price for postage there are some traders whos have fixed priced post and a constant 25% off


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

gifts for geeks, my friend ordered soem necrons from tehre for %30 cheaper i think was it alex?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I just recently got a 3v card and have been searching ebay and it's great!! So far I've bought 8 terminators, 10 DC a chaplain, 5 assault marines and a rhino for less than 30 euro!! And I have a lot more on the way!


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

I used to buy at my local store but the owner is being a tool.
He fired his best employee, and hired two stupid women.
I call them Tweedledum and Tweedledee.
I'm ordering from the US now that the Aus-US exchange rate is really good.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, price wise- Gifts for Geeks, just ordered the marine spearhead for £118 pound inc P&P. 
For bits - Bits and kits
Others I want to try - Discount Wargames, need to get a baneblade from him.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

Discount Wargames said:


> don't know if i'm allowed to say this as i'm kind of advertising but here goes, gifts for geeks is not always cheaper as they charge full price for postage there are some traders whos have fixed priced post and a constant 25% off


your shop is really good yes, maybe even better than gifts for geeks, but at the moment, not to sound to horrible, you don't that much range of stuff to buy( i know why, because you have just really started, i think) so has soon as you have more chaos marines and some daemons, i'll most probally buy from you:wink:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lol, i wish to purchase from you oneday aswell, as soon as i get my visa.

trust me, it is not easy setting up a retail shop with games workshop. the first order for stocking the shop is $5500 nz dollars!

and it does get competative too, i mean don't forget these guys are only making a max of 10% of the stock they sell, so you can't be too harsh.


----------



## Pyro Stick (Aug 23, 2008)

I mainly use Maelstromgames (10-15% discount and free postage) but now that ive checked out Gifts for Geeks i might use that but if you are ordering a lot then the postage will really pile up so it might not be worth it but with maelstromgames the postage is always free and they send out discount vouchers every few weeks.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

cooldudeskillz said:


> your shop is really good yes, maybe even better than gifts for geeks, but at the moment, not to sound to horrible, you don't that much range of stuff to buy( i know why, because you have just really started, i think) so has soon as you have more chaos marines and some daemons, i'll most probally buy from you:wink:


i completely agree with your comments gifts for geeks do stock the full range so are much easier to use, however, i will be updating the site within the next few weeks to include out of stock items, this will then mean i can have the full range online but out of stock items will just have a slightly longer lead time for delivery this will of course be reduced when my stock levels increase as the company grows 

but thanks for the input i welcome constructive criticism its always helpful as it will help me make the store what people want it to bek:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

My FLGS or Ebay.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

Discount Wargames said:


> i completely agree with your comments gifts for geeks do stock the full range so are much easier to use, however, i will be updating the site within the next few weeks to include out of stock items, this will then mean i can have the full range online but out of stock items will just have a slightly longer lead time for delivery this will of course be reduced when my stock levels increase as the company grows
> 
> but thanks for the input i welcome constructive criticism its always helpful as it will help me make the store what people want it to bek:


well thats sounds great, i'll keep my eye open in the upcoming keeps, maybe i could get a further discount for knowing the owner of the compnay huh..huh:wink: lol

i wish you luck in the upcoming months of your buisness and i'll be sure to tell all my friends about you:victory:


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

cheers mate always good to get extra publisity.

extra discount hmmm lol if there was any more to reduce stock price by i really would but unfortunately my (and gifts for geeks) prices are really as low as they can go plus i lose money on every item i post as it normally costs more to post than i charge, oh well i'll never be a millionaire

cheers for the advice on the site though mate


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

Discount Wargames said:


> extra discount hmmm lol if there was any more to reduce stock price by i really would but unfortunately my (and gifts for geeks) prices are really as low as they can go plus i lose money on every item i post as it normally costs more to post than i charge, oh well i'll never be a millionaire


wait are you telling me that not only do you not make any profit but you actully loose money:shok: i may not run a buisness but even i know thats not good lol. Unless i misunderstood what you said?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Discount Wargames said:


> cheers mate always good to get extra publisity.
> 
> extra discount hmmm lol if there was any more to reduce stock price by i really would but unfortunately my (and gifts for geeks) prices are really as low as they can go plus i lose money on every item i post as it normally costs more to post than i charge, oh well i'll never be a millionaire
> 
> cheers for the advice on the site though mate


Well, I suppose you'd put prices up when buisness gets bigger 

Still gonna get that baneblade from you


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

cooldudeskillz said:


> wait are you telling me that not only do you not make any profit but you actully loose money:shok: i may not run a buisness but even i know thats not good lol. Unless i misunderstood what you said?


I think he means that he is not charging what postage costs, so every item he posts costs him a little bit, I doubt he would sell stuff and make no money 

Just out of interest *Discount Wargames* are you planning on stocking Assault on Black Reach?


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

lol well i make profit from what i sell but not a huge amount, the business i aimed toward high sales and small profit so when things pick up it will become easier. 

i will definately be getting black reach and it will be at my usual 25% off RRP would you like me to put one aside for you or pm you when i have it in stock?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

You have been Pm'ed


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

(Wow! Thanks for the link to Gifts for Geeks!)

Here is one of my favourite shops:

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Big-Lemon

Does the odd 'bargin bin' stock. I managed to get 16 partly-assembled new Ork Boyz for £11 :so_happy:

And here, the stock is either poor or really really good:

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Planet-Redboots


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

I use mostly Maelstrom with a few other ebay guys on the side. GW Canada is really brutal especially with a 15% sales tax tagged on. When I'm in a hurry for something I buy retail (ugh) when forced to.


----------

